# My little 10Watt HID MONSTER



## Ra (Jul 25, 2006)

Hi guyz, its me again...

Here another project I completed a short while ago:







Its a very powerfull 10watt mini HID torch: 250,000 peak beam CP. Its waterresistand up to depths of 200 ft. Has +2 hours of burntime on one charge.






The reflector is made from an used projector-bulb: This perfect parabolic dichoric (cold) reflector is capable of withstanding extreme temperatures and has more than 98% overall reflection.

The green ring has a little magnet embedded, switching a reed-switch inside the torch. This reed triggers two 2amp power relays placed in the reflector-compartment: A highly durable, most waterresistand solution.

I removed the protective bulb from the Solarc 10watt HID lamp to gain a few % of lumens and to prevent "optical arc dissplacement"

The lamp is cemented very exactly in the reflector to obtain a nearly perfect beampattern with a 250,000 Cp hotspot in the middle:






The inside is quite simple: Using three 2.4Ah 18650 Li-Ion cells. Each cell has its own connector at the back of the torch.






The inside temperature is kept well within specs by the large heatsink at the outside of the lamphead: its completely surrounding the ballast. The inside temp. doesn't rise more than 15 deg. centigrade above the environment-temp. during continous operation.

The high-candlepower hotspot in the center of the beam is created by a very small hotspot in the arc near the anode:







The surface brightness of this hotspot is several times higher than the mean surface brightness of the entire arc.

To successfully concentrate the light of this hotspot you need a perfect parabolic reflector. And you need to remove the protective bulb which causes an optical effect that makes parabolic reflectors useless for this purpose!

The front window it a multilayer coated quartz window 4mm thick, hardly visible on the pics due to its high transmission: 99.3%!

All this adds up: 98% reflective reflector, removed protective bulb, overdriven lamp and 99.3% transmitting window: Making most torchlumens out of bulblumens.

Wanna know more, ask me!


----------



## Long John (Jul 25, 2006)

Hello Ra

Wowwwwww, that's a HID, ohhhh sorry

Thats THE HIT....:twothumbs....:goodjob:

Best regards

_____
Tom


----------



## JimH (Jul 25, 2006)

Very, very nice. Did you make the body from scratch or start with salvaged parts from something else?


----------



## Ra (Jul 25, 2006)

Thanks guyz,

I totally designed the torch myself, a highly skilled friend of mine helped machining the black annodized aluminum parts.


----------



## ACMarina (Jul 25, 2006)

Is that a ping-pong ball next to it??


----------



## ddaadd (Jul 25, 2006)

Excellent job, where did the reflector come from?


----------



## Ra (Jul 25, 2006)

Yep, a ping-pong ball, with hair (as much hair as I have), two eyes, a nose and a mouth.. Its to give a better impression of the size of the torch.


----------



## jtice (Jul 25, 2006)

Another excellent project ! :thumbsup:


----------



## zelda (Jul 25, 2006)

Wow thats a nice torch! :bow: 

Today, most beamerlamps have a Rectangular reflector :shakehead 

Good idea with a reed-switch.

zelda


----------



## ledvador (Jul 25, 2006)

This is a very nice job. Have you got some beamshot comparison?
I like very mutch your CAD drowing software.


----------



## Ra (Jul 25, 2006)

Zelda said: 

"Today, most beamerlamps have a Rectangular reflector"

Yes, thats a problem making torches like these, you'll have to bump onto a nice, usable reflector. BTW this was a rectangular reflector, but it was much larger. I machined it down, losing the rectangular part. Its from a Hitachi CP-X960 projector lamp.


----------



## xpitxbullx (Jul 25, 2006)

Yeah, I have a question. How much are you going to sell it to me for?

Jeff


----------



## Ra (Jul 25, 2006)

Be strong Jeff,

I see you already have too many lights. 

Do you have any idea of the time I need to make one of these ?? I don't want to dissapoint other torchlovers, but its not likely I'm going to produce these torches, I simply don't have the time.


----------



## JimH (Jul 25, 2006)

I'll bet if you sat down and added all the money you have wrapped up in this light, it would scare even you. Remember you have to account for all your time and labor and your friend's time and labor at reasonable rates for engineering design and production. You also have to throw in the cost of machine time. All of this is on top of all material costs, including the stuff that had to be thrown away.

I know these projects tend to take on a life of their own. I'm glad yours turned out so well. It's a fantastic job.


----------



## iced_theater (Jul 25, 2006)

That's an awesome light. If you have other 10 watt HID's you should compare them to show the difference.


----------



## HighLight (Jul 25, 2006)

For anyone who missed the thread this is a link to his other "Monster!" 

http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=125819 :goodjob:


----------



## Icarus (Jul 25, 2006)

Very nice mod! :twothumbs


----------



## JimH (Jul 25, 2006)

Icarus said:


> Very nice mod! :twothumbs


I'd hardly call it a "mod" since it was built from scratch.


----------



## mst3k (Jul 25, 2006)

So, how long from dream to completion on this bad boy??


Im guessin considerably under a year, right?


----------



## Gary (Jul 25, 2006)

Now, this is a very tempting thing.
Where would one get the necessary componants...?
Thanks!
-Gary


----------



## Ra (Jul 26, 2006)

mst3k said:


> So, how long from dream to completion on this bad boy??
> 
> 
> Im guessin considerably under a year, right?



In fact its over a year! The design was already taking shape more than a year ago, but the hard part is finding a reflector accurate enough for this project.
The manufacturing of the little beast took about two months.

The reflector was the most difficult to make, its made out of very hard ceramic material. The ballast and lamp I grabbed out of a UK Light Canon 100. The 18650 cells from Ebay.

The best I can come up with to compare it to is a pistol-grip halogen torch I modified a few years ago: a 6volt 30watt projection bulb is overdriven at 7.2 volts. This torch puts out 225,000 beam CP (calibrated measurement.)
I'll make some beamshots if I can find the time today.

Laterrr.


----------



## vortechs (Jul 26, 2006)

Wow! :goodjob:


----------



## Ra (Jul 30, 2006)

*More Beamshots...*

Later tonight I'll come up with beamshots taken in the field, but for now:







And...






Looks like one of the nebulae in space....doesn't it??

And for surface brightness:






Ra.


----------



## Delvance (Jul 30, 2006)

Ra,

Once again, just art. 

(pppsss  hehe...hrmmm *wakes up* damn!)


----------



## M.TEX (Jul 30, 2006)

Ummmmm I Would like to buy one.....

Put me on the list.

M.TEX


----------



## Mike Painter (Jul 30, 2006)

Beautiful. The size and burn time make me drool. I'd like a rugged version that gave up on precision for strenght that I could carry with me as a volunteer firefighter/EMT.
A snap on for wide angle/closer work would make it perfect.
And while the black is beautiful a bright orange or yellow would make it easier to find if dropped on a job...
(And a $24.98 price tag while I dream...)


----------



## tonyd (Jul 31, 2006)

Very impressive. You really have a great design talent. I'm sure a limited run of these lights would sell instantly. Great work:goodjob:


----------



## monkeyboy (Jul 31, 2006)

Nice work once again :goodjob: 

I think this is an excellent choice of battery configuration. What sort of runtimes do you get with the 3x 2400mah 18650s? Did you know they make 2600s?

http://www.batteryspace.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=2763


----------



## Ra (Jul 31, 2006)

Well Monkeyboy, it runs just over two hours on one charge.

And ...I din't know about the 2600 mAh cells... I'm going to order a few of them! Thanks for the tip.

Regards, 

Ra


----------



## bombelman (Aug 17, 2006)

This might get me into HID's....

What is the host, and was the switch a Mod, or Standard ?

Cheers !!


----------



## Ra (Aug 17, 2006)

Sorry bombelman..

There is no host, its my own design, with the help of a friend who machined most of the parts.

The switch is a combination of a reed-sensor and two relays. The relays need to cope with high peak currents at startup.

A little magnet embedded in the green ring triggers the reed-sensor from outside through the aluminium: Completely waterproof !!

The relays are not visible on the drawing, but they are located around the reflector.

Groet..

Ra.


----------



## windstrings (Jan 2, 2007)

Ra said:


> The best I can come up with to compare it to is a pistol-grip halogen torch I modified a few years ago: a 6volt 30watt projection bulb is overdriven at 7.2 volts. This torch puts out 225,000 beam CP (calibrated measurement.)
> I'll make some beamshots if I can find the time today.
> 
> Laterrr.



Looks like a class act.... whats the conversion to lumens of throw?


----------



## Ra (Jan 2, 2007)

Hi windstrings,

Nice of you to revive an old thread of mine..

I forgot a few beamshots I promised:






And:






I don't know exactly what you mean by "conversion to lumens of throw"..

The lumens output of both torches is almost the same. Only the much higher surface brightness of the HID makes it produce equal throw with a much smaller reflector !!

Happy new year windstrings..

Regards,

Ra.


----------



## Ledean (Jan 2, 2007)

I love the reed switch . Real neat idea .


----------



## DM51 (Jan 2, 2007)

I have only just seen this thread (thanks for reviving it, windstrings) and I REALLY, REALLY WANT THIS LIGHT. Being rated to 200ft / 60m, it would be a great dive-light.

Any chance, Ra??


----------



## Ra (Jan 2, 2007)

DM51 said:


> I have only just seen this thread (thanks for reviving it, windstrings) and I REALLY, REALLY WANT THIS LIGHT. Being rated to 200ft / 60m, it would be a great dive-light.
> 
> Any chance, Ra??




Sorry DM.. not at the moment ! 

With all the effort it takes to make this, it propably would cost close to $1000 !! And I simply don't have the time right now. And some of the ingredients are hard to come by !!

Beleve me, I had to dissapoint a lot of fellow-CPF-ers on this..


Regards.

Ra,


----------



## Ra (Jan 2, 2007)

Under water,, It looks nice too:







Its not 60 metres ofcource.. For that I would have to take a swim in the sea, brrrrr,, toooo colddddd d d d d.

Edit: If I would ever reach a depth of 60m.....

So you'll have to accept a depth of 10 cm for the time being...


Regards,

Ra.


----------



## windstrings (Jan 2, 2007)

Very nice.. and tons of throw for only 10W.... a tidy little lightmonger!


----------



## Neg2LED (Jan 2, 2007)

me likes! i wish i had the knowledge (and cash!) to make something like this....

--neg


----------



## JimmyM (Jan 2, 2007)

Neg2LED said:


> me likes! i wish i had the knowledge (and cash!) to make something like this....
> 
> --neg


It's really no big deal. You just need a lathe, possibly a milling machine, a lot of experience, access to an anodizer... See? simple (Raging sarcasm) !
I swear. It's complete, from a billet of aluminum, custom lights like this one that make me green with envy. I love this thread, Ra. Glad it got resurrected.


----------



## Ganp (Jan 2, 2007)

That is a great little HID ... and a very nice design too :goodjob: 

Colin.


----------



## windstrings (Jan 2, 2007)

I always amazes me what crops up and after finding out it been worked on for a year...... there's lots of nice talent at work here.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jan 2, 2007)

Hey, how much for that ping pong ball mod?


----------



## Tempora (Jun 17, 2007)

I would like to see it compared to that https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/151890


----------



## Ra (Jun 18, 2007)

Tempora said:


> I would like to see it compared to that https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/151890




Hi Tempora,

In fact, that is exactly what I'm going to do during the comming days!!

LITEmania sent one unit my way for review and testing purposes, I'm going to pick that one up at the post office tomorrow.

So stay tuned for a extensive review of the Eznite mini-HID in the review section of these forums, will be ready in four weeks I think..

Regards,

Ra.


----------



## Ilikeshinythings (Jun 30, 2007)

Just stumbled across this after looking at the jillite HID coming out soon. RA, props to your design and machining of this little 10W light. Is there anything out there that is comparable in size to what you have created in this mini monster?


----------



## FILIPPO (Jul 2, 2007)

:goodjob:


----------



## windstrings (Jul 2, 2007)

If this hits the market.. make sure you PM all of us on this thread to let us know!.. it would be easy to miss.... 

I for one, am not always combing the sales threads to see what I can buy.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jul 3, 2007)

LuxLuthor said:


> Hey, how much for that ping pong ball mod?



Jilted. It was so cute too.


----------



## windstrings (Jul 3, 2007)

I don't see any competition in this market thats so small..... if you plan to market it, soon would be good, otherwise someone else will.
I would hate to see all your obvious tedious and hard work go to waste.

And might I suggest that that green ring be able to glow kept charged by light as an option?
Or better yet, since your still building it, you could put a plexiglass clear ring with three cree leds inside that shine forward for low light long battery life use.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jul 3, 2007)

I don't think Ra has ever said he planned to make another of these, that it was over a year long labor of love.


----------



## Ilikeshinythings (Jul 3, 2007)

Yeah it cost a lot of money to make this thing a reality...probably over 1000. If he made them for sale he would probably not make that much money when all was said and done....plus there is only one in the world and that is SO cool!!


----------



## windstrings (Jul 4, 2007)

I don't know.... one of the biggest drawbacks to cool lights is size and price... there are some other small lights out there, but not this small, this bright... when you can stick it in your pocket or on a belt loop, that opens up the market to emergency personel who will all want one for themselves, as well as hikers, sportsmen and even the common mechanic...small enough to toss in a tool box with ease..... small is good.....

some of us are willing to carry a cannon around to get the lumens, but most will not.

2 hrs runtime?.. not bad for a little guy.

I just see allot of work and expense and beauty... I know it would be totally marketable.... as to whether it would be profitable or not... that I don't know.


----------



## cy (Oct 7, 2007)

excellent old thread..


----------



## aussiebuddha (Oct 7, 2007)

I'm in love again (violins playing in the background)
:twothumbs awesome mate. can you make one for me?


----------



## windstrings (Oct 7, 2007)

maybe he needs to quit his real job and make these?... or at least get them up and running until some manufacturer can crank them out... I know I'm in for one, or two, or three... nope.. I think I need four... thats to get started!

If these were lithium batteries, you could tuck them away in each rig, boat and other tidy places for emergencies and know they would be ready to be up and running since the shelf life is so great with the lithiums!

This would not be a good thread to let die... we have to keep bugging him till he makes us all one!.... or two... or three.. or four....


----------



## DM51 (Oct 8, 2007)

cy, why did you have to go and remind me of this thread again? DROOOLLL....


----------



## windstrings (Oct 8, 2007)

LOL!... me too!..... and I was just talking about buying four of them!

There is a conspiracy against my checking account!


----------



## DM51 (Oct 8, 2007)

Lol he said before that it cost him over a G to make it in materials alone, so you're ready to let rip with 4 Gs then?


----------



## Fourinchdragslicks (Apr 11, 2008)

Where did you get the lens?


----------



## Ra (Apr 12, 2008)

Fourinchdragslicks said:


> Where did you get the lens?



Made it myself...


Ra.


----------



## kaimaikid (Nov 11, 2008)

If you ever get sick of this sweet thrower, I have a nice home for it here in New Zealand... :naughty:

Awesome stuff mate :twothumbs


----------



## jason 77 (Nov 12, 2008)

Hello Ra....... Can I ask where you got that 10W HID bulb from?

Thanks..


----------



## mrQQ (Mar 28, 2009)

what's the color temperature of the light? it looks really blue..


----------



## donpedrobrightlight (Dec 10, 2009)

i won't lie, ive got the time and connections to make that thing, i'm willing to work it, why the resistance to the release of the plans or even just the parts list? Sell the plans or parts list, put it out as a kit. I am a paramedic with High angle low angle helo rescue training, i'm an avid outdoorsman and can tell you that even at 200-300 a pop you would have takers all day long. its an old thread but an outstanding achievment.


----------



## andromeda.73 (Jan 30, 2010)

*congratulations! beautiful! :wave:
*


----------



## eyeballpaul (May 17, 2011)

hello, absolutely nice build, hope it still working since 2006.. i'm new to flashlights and especially HIDs, but i'm searching for low wattage DC HID lamp and can't find retail sell for adequate price. Can anyone please help where can i find such lamp, or at least tell how much it cost? Thanks a lot..


----------



## IlluminatedOne (May 17, 2011)

The low wattage HID lamps were made by Welch Allyn's called a solarc. 
They only sell them with a minimum order of a certain amount but they do come up for sale from time to time in the CPF marketplace:
I did a search for Solarc and it came up with quite a few hits
http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/search.php?searchid=279197

There were also a run of Maglite HID which were a modified maglite with the solarc bulb and ballast if you search for HID mag it should come up with a few things.

I am sure others on here could better point you in the right direction.


----------



## BVH (May 17, 2011)

Bright Guy dot com has them at just under $60.00

brightguy.com/products/Light_Cannon_HID_Dive_Light.php


----------



## eyeballpaul (May 28, 2011)

$60 That's better then i found, but is there any chance of getting cheaper Taiwan or China models?


----------



## BVH (May 28, 2011)

Back when I joined, the Mag 10 Watt HID was a "very big deal" but from that time to now, I do not recall anyone here on CPF finding better pricing on these bulbs.


----------



## Ra (May 30, 2011)

eyeballpaul said:


> $60 That's better then i found, but is there any chance of getting cheaper Taiwan or China models?


 
Hi ebp.. First, yes, it still works fine, and I use it a lot. For instance as a high luminance source in one of my optical test benches (building telescopes)
I also tried some cheaper china bulbs, but they were absolute crap! Only Welch Allyn managed to build a well performing 10 watt HID..
With the low 10 watts of power, the thickness of the bulb is very important! The cheaper Taiwan or Chinese bulbs are much thicker due to the cheaper
manufacturing process, and there is the biggest problem: Those thicker bulbs do not warm up hot enough to sufficiently evaporate the ingredients,
so compared to Solarc, light output is very poor.
Welch Allyn succeeded in making the bulb thin enough to reach the desired temperature, but at the same time cope with the huge internal pressure.

With higher wattage bulbs, this is less of a problem because there mostly is sufficient power to make the bulb reach the desired operation temperature.
The Solarc 10 Watt HID bulb is the smallest reliable HID bulb on this planet..


Regards,

Ra.


----------



## Ra (May 30, 2011)

mrQQ said:


> what's the color temperature of the light? it looks really blue..


 
Yes, high CRI is not the strongest point of this light! Only light output and throw are..

The colortemperature is a mere 6700-7000K..


Regards,

Ra.


----------

